# Air Affair OCMD 09 - PICS - THANKS - WHATNOT



## nunzo. (Jul 17, 2009)

Since the other thread got a little large
Thanks a bunch from the AA staff, we had a blast this year, glad to see so many cars come out, i didnt get a final count, but last year i think we had 44 people registered with maybe 25 cars. this year we had all 125 regd.
Congrats to (need dudes name) for winning our "best of low" award
Ryan Meloy for the limbo contest
and captain matt crooke for the moustache challenge
Once again we'd like to thank for their support:
Ryan @ weakstyles
andrew @ open road and andreas @ bagyard
jesse @ air lift company
scott and matt @ mason-tech
santi @ airbysanti
mike and kt petrino
zack @ royalairs
james short for the nacho machine
whiskers bar and grille (where i had the most amazing crab dip)
and everyone for their help and for keeping it laid back and friendly.
thanks for not making the joint a mess, garbage was kept to a minimum
sorry about the lights, they were supposed to be on an hour earlier. 
also, one point of complaint from us: someone walked away with 3 weakstyles shirts (for 2nd place limbo and raffle) and the moustache comb for 2nd place stache. and over 100 air affair decals. i'd like to think that we're all in this for the common good, and that the community is above acts like this. let's try to avoid this next year, mkay?
thanks again ervrybody!

oh BTW, these people didnt pick up their shirts. i can either send them to you ($5 ship) or i can refund you the cost of the shirt. need to know by end of day this friday, latest.
Josh Smith
Nick Brown
Devin McCoy
Matt Seckler
Michael Truex
Baskim Demirovic
Casey Krause
that said, if there are any left, we'll do $17 shipped. i'll post those sizes when available.

_Modified by nunzo. at 1:10 PM 9-28-2009_


_Modified by nunzo. at 1:58 PM 9-28-2009_


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Air Affair OCMD 09 - PICS - THANKS - WHATNOT (nunzo.)*

Wish I coulda made this.








Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## vdubdan01 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Air Affair OCMD 09 - PICS - THANKS - WHATNOT (Capt. Obvious)*

good meet, limbo contest was sweet
and thanx for gettin a hold of my stuff so last minute


----------



## nunzo. (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Air Affair OCMD 09 - PICS - THANKS - WHATNOT (vdubdan01)*

naht a problem. glad the limbo contest was fun. if i looked like i was running around like a retard, well, i was, and the drinking til 330 the night before hit me at 6pm that day


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: Air Affair OCMD 09 - PICS - THANKS - WHATNOT (nunzo.)*

I have some pics but won't be up till after I return to Oregon. I too was running around and a little lost lol! 
Thanks too Konky for his help too


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Air Affair OCMD 09 - PICS - THANKS - WHATNOT (Shawn W.)*

i was there, i parked in the bitches section








great event, just next year the only suggestion i would make is to have it in a brighter venue. other than that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nunzo. (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Air Affair OCMD 09 - PICS - THANKS - WHATNOT (zrobb3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zrobb3* »_i was there, i parked in the bitches section








great event, just next year the only suggestion i would make is to have it in a brighter venue. other than that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


yeah, the management of the lot was supposed to reset the timers but they didnt. but they did come on eventually.
and yes, thanks to dave for dealing with the dozens asking about the lights


----------



## l3lacksheepsquad (Nov 21, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Be gentle... It was my first time with a flash gun, or a DSLR for that matter...








Winnah!


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

sick


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

im tyler with the golf sorry i dont get on often and thx again


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

sickk


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (DubbinT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinT* »_im tyler with the golf sorry i dont get on often and thx again 

nobody cares.








ps - who's the fool that stole my second place mustache comb?


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (craziidubb3r)*

I was late (damn gf) to the show, and only there for a short bit, didn't know the lights were going to come on....
Oh well, there is always next year...
It was nice to see some of the cars i see all the time online, in person.
Limbo contest was sweet, even though, i went through once, at the end, and failed, by a c.u.n.t hair ....lol


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Air Affair OCMD 09 - PICS - THANKS - WHATNOT (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I have some pics but won't be up till after I return to Oregon. I too was running around and a little lost lol! 
Thanks too Konky for his help too










No problemo! had a blast, and met alot of good people too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I took a handful of pics before the sun went down as well, but probably won't get them posted till later this week.







Goodtimes!


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Air Affair OCMD 09 - PICS - THANKS - WHATNOT (k0nky)*

this was such a good time cant wait for next year!
Thanks for putting the fun back in the scene haha


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: Air Affair OCMD 09 - PICS - THANKS - WHATNOT (beatonzeebuldge)*

awesome time ...


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Wish I could have made it...hopefully next year.


----------



## whitemk4golf (Dec 12, 2002)

Not on air and I want after seeing this. Soooo sweet


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (whitemk4golf)*

This was a great event http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I like the fact that it was off the strip; it was really well organized and everything went so smooth with so many cars! Great job guys, can't wait until next year!


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

had an awesome time, nunzo, def PM me your address and ill send you out one of the showdrop stickers. good to meet everyone that i did and thanks for the pic from the limbo


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (blue bags)*

Awesome time guys another great year of air hopefully it just keeps growing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## absoluturq (Mar 1, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i came in late because i was putting my new headlights on, but from what i saw it was pretty awesome


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_This was a great event http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I like the fact that it was off the strip; it was really well organized and everything went so smooth with so many cars! Great job guys, can't wait until next year! 

Afazz your car is my favorite at airaffair ,even though it is not on air








here is a little video that was uploaded by my comrade.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9GWsw9U6go


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

I will be making it a point to drive out for this next year. Just too awesome to miss.


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Thankful for my Burgundy vinyls..








Great show.. I expect it to get bigger and bigger.


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

no pic of the cars


----------



## VDFOSHO (Oct 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

so mad i didn't make it... blew a bag on friday night and had to fix it saturday night...


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VDFOSHO)*

had a great time! my only suggestion is slightly earlier in the day so that we can actually see the cars there. It got pretty dark pretty quickly!
but i had oodles of fun!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

The only reason we do it at this time is becouse some of the cars are booth cars and the BBQ goes on all day. We try to cater to all but obviously this task is something that is always impossible to do. We will look at this next year for sure. 
The sheer growth of this portion of the scene is amazing. 
I spent a week making those stickers ha ha I was a little bummed to hear someone grabbed almost 100 of them and some of the pre registed folks didn't get one. ... 
Still reliving the limbo contest







that was great times.


----------



## nunzo. (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

yeah i would like to reiterate, not cool to whomever stole those ~100 decals, 3 weakstyles shirts, and the moustache comb. i'd like to think that we all have a little more class than that. always a bad egg in the bunch, i tell ya 
i'd just like to know what someone would do with all of those AA stickers. its not like they can be sold.


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (nunzo.)*

they probably have a sweet toolbox.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (k0nky)*

Must be on air lol. I Expected to find them all over some car! Oh well.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

yeah, thats so lame.
stealing **** is stupid. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
i understand about timing, i just think that it would be more beneficial to have it on friday evening, but then you run into the problem of people who don't come down in time.
I just think that it getting dark so fast and the location kinda impacted the ability to take photos. I know when i got there, i had to rush around to take photos of cars, but i was only able to take good photos of wheels. And well, no one wants to see only wheels.


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*

damn....so there is no other way to buy anymore stickers??? I put my only one on my car already, but would like to get a couple more to slap on my tanks, etc.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

If you want some extra's I guess I can make them 5 bucks shipped. 
Tek I think we are going to take that into consideration. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Dangler)*

I think this was the best event all weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Ducky 2.0T* »_










*P.S. Who saw those new bagyard bombers ? They look so amazing. *




_Modified by ramon. at 11:10 PM 9-29-2009_


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_I think this was the best event all weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
]

agreed. good times.
thanks to everyone that showed up!


----------



## Mr Euro (Feb 19, 2001)

Find a big parking lot with metal halide lamps that turn on at dusk, rather than high pressure sodium lamps that turn on 5 minutes before the show is over








Had a great time though. Only thing I stole were nachos. Lots and lots of nachos.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_
*P.S. Who saw those new bagyard bombers ? They look so amazing. *


if anyone has a pic lmk i'd like to see what i have paid for











_Modified by a2lowvw at 11:24 PM 9-29-2009_


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*

I'll post up my pics as I go thru them from this event http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (k0nky)*


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

damn my photoshoot didn't turn out?


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (k0nky)*

Great event, definitely one of my weekend highlights http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nice pics ^^^^


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_damn my photoshoot didn't turn out? 


of course it did


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (k0nky)*

Great fat shot


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (k0nky)*


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (k0nky)*


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

Nice shots as usual.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

thanks to everyone that came out and supported the event. it was a great time and look for some new stuff coming out in the future


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Stop taking Iphone photos


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif shawn w.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (andrew m.)*

i think it was too dark when i got there for a k0nky foto of my car


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Don't worry TEK http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## meanopause (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Stop taking Iphone photos

















oh my


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

no more "squishy ride".
this strut was designed from the ground up


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ramon.)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (UBERGTI21)*

I wish I had gotten there a little sooner before it got to dark to take pics and check out the cars. 
More lights for next year for sure.
Limbo contest was awesome!
see you guys next year maybe in the wifes new mini van.


----------



## meanopause (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_no more "squishy ride".
this strut was designed from the ground up









damn yo...those looks hard
good stuff


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

just trying to stay ahead of the curve.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

The new Bagyards look sick!
When do we get the official "press release" to us what makes them so special?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

texted


----------



## gpips101 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Did I see a OPEN ROAD Billboard sign on my way back north?
*wasn't sure it was related to your company, it had all the euro manufacture car companies on it...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

wasn't us, i assure you that. but i'll take the free advertising!


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

had a blast! loved the limbo







and i only stole more than my share of nachos


----------



## absoluturq (Mar 1, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *gpips101* »_Did I see a OPEN ROAD Billboard sign on my way back north?
*wasn't sure it was related to your company, it had all the euro manufacture car companies on it...


saw that also hahah its a car dealership


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (absoluturq)*

thanks shawn!!!!!!!!!














http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

whos car?


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

^^ that dude projektbomb
he used to have the purple RS's on it.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i had no idea that was eric


----------



## DubuTeaEff (May 6, 2009)

Damn those are some badass rides!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I only got 10 or so shots that turned out. ****ty but they will by on my site in a few minutes.


----------



## psycopathicryda (May 29, 2007)

I cant wait to get home to see all the pics work blocks alot of the images. I was with dub mom in the eos. The air affair was the best part of the weekend I loved the limbo next year that Audi TT is going down!


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*

yea that limbo line was pretty cool haha


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (jetta PWR)*

some more pics from the event:


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*FV-QR*

sleepy jetta is sleepy! looks good, love to check this show out sometime


_Modified by itskmill06 at 12:56 PM 10-6-2009_


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (k0nky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *k0nky* »_










It looks like me and that dude are about to fight








Great shots as usual Dave http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (k0nky)*


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (k0nky)*


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (k0nky)*


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: (k0nky)*

really wish i had attended this 
ohh well next year


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (JettaGT8V80)*

really wish I hadn't gotten there so late.


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: (J.Owen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Owen* »_really wish I hadn't gotten there so late.

x2


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (EuroGruppe)*

i not getted a k0nky pictar


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (k0nky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *k0nky* »_










oh hai
thanks for the pic http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_
It looks like me and that dude are about to fight









than dude is Paul (plain)


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
than dude is Paul (plain) 


Ohhhhhh, I thought he looked familar! I've met him before, maybe last year or the year before. Well we didn't fight, it just appeared that way


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I really wanna know wtf I was doing.. honestly.. Thanks for the candid shot tho


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*

The family and I had a blast Jason and inc.!Thank you and see you next year


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_I really wanna know wtf I was doing.. honestly.. Thanks for the candid shot tho









lol that photo of you is priceless!


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (k0nky)*


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (k0nky)*


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

damn you took way more than me


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (k0nky)*


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_damn you took way more than me









I really wish the event started earlier cause once it started to get dark, i didn't feel like pulling out my tripod and dealing with people getting in my way. Therefore, I only got photos of certain cars.








Maybe a nice big lit parking garage next year (a bonus incase it rains too)


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (k0nky)*


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (k0nky)*

and that's all I have from Air Affair. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I think we might actually start the event earlier next year. By like an hour or so. 
Parking garage would be a cool location too


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (k0nky)*








[/QUOTE]
Wheel spec please? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

17" Image wheels custom made to owners specs search Sketchy-B


----------



## seanxnj (Jan 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

http://i192.photobucket.com/al...m.jpg
damn you can see the dents in my door.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

thanks for the pic!


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Air Affair OCMD 09 - PICS - THANKS - WHATNOT (nunzo.)*

dope ass pics...


----------



## HydroGood (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Air Affair OCMD 09 - PICS - THANKS - WHATNOT (Wyman)*

Sick shots!


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: Air Affair OCMD 09 - PICS - THANKS - WHATNOT (HydroGood)*

Awesome photos man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm so mad i didn't get there earlier, by the time i showed up it was dark...







I saw maybe an 8th of the cars there. Till next year i guess.


----------

